# New Cichlid Tank?



## rosefox911 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am moving soon to a new apartment and I want to buy a 55 Gallon aquarium. I have decided to have Cichlids in it, they are beautiful fish! I wanted to model my tank after: Malawi Cichlids - feeding frenzy - YouTube

However, I have a few questions:

1. Could I pick up rocks similar to those from the beach if I wash them thoroughly?

2. Isn't he overstocking his tank? If so, how many could I have in a 55 gallon?

3. If I were to move to a new place after my lease expired, how much of a pain would moving a 55 gallon be? Also, how would I transport the cichlids? I want to keep them alove!


4. Lastly, any tips on cichlids? I wanted to try and pick mine up from Petco/Petsmart since I don't have many LPS nearby. I do realize they are territorial and there are a billion subbreeds but I wanted some help on picking them out too! I was thinking of doing 2 cichlids at a time.

5. I am thinking of going with 2x Penguin 350s, are those any good? 

6. What overhead lights do you guys recommend? I love how the video's lighting looks.

Thank you!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The Mbuna Community Tank
this is a great read to give you some ideas


----------

